# My air compressor station



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

I haven't been on here in a while but I figured I would share my air compressor set up. It's a quick video.






I came up with the idea because I seem to always be reaching for it for my brad nailer.


----------



## palmbeachkingston (Nov 20, 2012)

Well done


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's very impressive and a nice setup. There may be some areas in your airline where it can collect moisture.








 







.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice setup Nick. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> That's very impressive and a nice setup. There may be some areas in your airline where it can collect moisture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about moisture but was unsure of where to put a drip leg. I ended up putting one at the lowest point in the vertical run to the shop. I checked it a few weeks later and any moisture was negligible. So either it's not an issue or I may have it in the wrong spot. The "filter" on the panel does collect moisture from time to time but I figured that to be normal as it has a built-in petcock. If you have any advice for where the moisture could collect I am all ears because I was hoping to have the compressor for a long time and I would like to eliminate any things that could be an issue down the line.

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nick Ferry said:


> I thought about moisture but was unsure of where to put a drip leg. I ended up putting one at the lowest point in the vertical run to the shop. I checked it a few weeks later and any moisture was negligible. So either it's not an issue or I may have it in the wrong spot. The "filter" on the panel does collect moisture from time to time but I figured that to be normal as it has a built-in petcock. If you have any advice for where the moisture could collect I am all ears because I was hoping to have the compressor for a long time and I would like to eliminate any things that could be an issue down the line.
> 
> Thanks


I ran inside of the house a 50' airline that gets QD connected when necessary to work inside, instead of fishing the hose around partially opened doors or open windows (we have 3 cats). If the line isn't used much there's not much condensation. But, wherever the line levels out or sags, moisture will gather. It's the hot air that cools principle. Hot air, or just air moving at speed inside a rubber hose, or pipe will warm, and will cool. 

I think I got a grasp on you sensor switch. The way you describe it, that the compressor is basically on all the time, and the airline is 'open'. My concern would be if the circuitry in the switch fails, could the compressor start, and continue to run if there is a leak in the airline?


















.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

The solenoid is normally closed and is only open when power is applied. If there would be an electrical or spool failure in the solenoid it defaults to closed. So the line is not under pressure unless I am using it. The switch on the compressor itself remains on "auto" mode, but the switch in the garage controls the 220v receptacle in the basement. So when the wall switch upstairs is off (which it always is unless I'm using it) there is no power running to the compressor.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is another video of me adding an air compressor to my mobile tool cart. It's not a short video but most of the air compressor stuff starts at 9 minutes into the video.


----------

